# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Have You Ever...

## Dreama

Have you? and what did you think?

----------


## Neko

If we&#39;re talking about lucid dreams, I haven&#39;t had the chance to do that, but I&#39;ve had several normal dreams (around eight) as a girl. They were great at the time, and I would like more...  ::|:

----------


## Burns

Sometimes I&#39;m Harry Potter  ::wizard:: 

The one other time I can remember that I was a guy was in a flying dream through NY City.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;ve been the opposite sex (male) many times in dreams. It&#39;s odd because usually I end up a tall thin blondish white guy with light colored eyes. In reality I&#39;m non white, short with dark hair and eyes. The exact opposite. And when I&#39;m a guy in dreams I usually instantly feel the need to get laid.   ::?:  

Only once in a lucid dream was I a male. And in that dream I instantly wanted to get some, so I conjoured a person and ... well... got some. What was even odder about that dream was the person I conjoured was a guy too. I did enjoy myself though.   :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Strange you should ask...I just recently did that lucid for the first time.  It was within the last week on a night when I had two LD&#39;s; during one I was in bed with a girl--it wasn&#39;t a sexual situation at first, we were scared and I decided I could make her feel better if I was a man.  So I turned into one, and then it turned into sex.  Doing it felt like I would imagine it to feel for a man, but coming felt the same as usual (hmm, I just realized, it was really quick...  ::wink::  ).  I think I have had several non-LD&#39;s where I am not myself and I have occasionally been a man or boy.

----------


## Seeker

I&#39;ve been female a couple of times in LDs, I highly recommend the gender change experience for everyone.  Very interesting.......and FUN&#33;&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

In a lucid I turned into a blonde, well toned women had all the men perving at me though  ::?: 

In a non lucid I was put into a gender swap experiment and had sex. It was very weird and disturbing but it felt real.

----------


## justme

Never swapped gender in a lucid dream. I been a guy in non-lucid dreams though. I remember I had dark hair and glasses and a really cool trenchcoat. I also thought I looked pretty hot because in the dream I walked by the mirror and I did this muscle flex poise. The dream was pretty normal otherwise.

----------


## Howie

I have been the opposite gender a few times. They were all cool dreams.
I have not had the opportunity to experience this alteration while lucid. 

Maybe the next lucid task could be becoming an hermaphrodite?   ::holyshit::

----------


## HotPastrami

I&#39;ve had a number of these dreams.  Once I was just going about my normal business and when I looked in the mirror I saw I was wearing a bowler hat and had a big moustache, I thought this was really funny but  that my husband probably wouldn&#39;t be crazy about me looking like a dude.
 Another time, during a lucid dream I was having sex with some guy and then he stopped and started laughing at me.  I looked down and saw that I now had a penis like he put it there as some kind of joke.  I glared at him and made it disappear.

----------


## Seeker

> Maybe the next lucid task could be becoming an hermaphrodite? [/color] 
> [/b]



Or She-male?   ::D:

----------


## Neko

I had a gender swap dream last night&#33; It was quite short, but it was great.  ::D:  You can read it about it in my Dream Diary&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Ne-yo

Very interesting topic.  ::hrm::  I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever Gender swapped in a dream, to be honest I&#39;m not sure if I would want to. Anyway I don&#39;t think I could pull off the grace and sophistication of women. My dream characters would see right through me..lol. _"Hey buddy you&#39;re not fooling anyone, change back now&#33;&#33;"_

----------


## Alric

Actually I have nonlucid dreams like that every once in a while.  I have to say though, in most cases it really isn&#39;t any different.

----------


## Keeper

> Or She-male?  
> [/b]



For the love of Order NO&#33;

----------


## ExoByte

LOL&#33; SheMan, Master of the Lucid Universe&#33;

----------


## Keeper

I am begin you, Seeker. Please no ...

...

We are screwed, arn&#39;t We?

----------


## 13redfan

Never in a lucid dream have I changed gender, but in a normal dream as a kid going through puberty it happened. It was, well, let&#39;s say interesting to avoid being rude.

Neavo, where did you get your signature? hmmph.

----------


## Volcon

Yep, wasent lucid for it though.

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

I&#39;ve taken it through the ass as a woman.
Or was I a guy...
Meh, doesn&#39;t matter x3

----------


## Alban

As much as I&#39;d love to I have never been a woman in my dreams- lucid or no.

I have been a gay guy tho.

I don&#39;t remember much... only that I smelled good... and was better looking... and I was kinda attracted to myself.  ::shock:: 
But dreaming of being gay is a totally different thing so I apologise for going off-topic.

Anyway, my main point is I&#39;d like to but I haven&#39;t

----------


## irishcream

yep, i once dreamed i was a man being chased by a female stalker through new york...

weird.

----------


## IceMan

I think I&#39;ve been a woman in one dream, yet I can&#39;t bring myself to remember it. all I have is a memory of being in a dress of some kind. I have had a dream where I was gay and having it in the ass.
(is this off topic - sry)

----------


## metcalfracing

Only once, and I was a girl I knew... I just remember crying cause I knew my Girlfriend wasn&#39;t a lesbian and would kick me to the curb... Sort of sad, but I wasn&#39;t lucid and it seemed real...

----------


## Hinducow

> And when I&#39;m a guy in dreams I usually instantly feel the need to get laid.   
> [/b]




Welcome to our world  :wink2:

----------


## Torcher

I&#39;m fairly sure I&#39;ve changed up on gender in a non-LD but I dont recall that there was anything sexual about it, much to my disappointment right?, and most likely the dream proceded as normal, except that I looked way hott.  ::bowdown::

----------


## metcalfracing

Well... after last night... I can officially blame this thread for the creepiest dream journal entry in my life... I remembered three dreams... all of which I was a girl, and one of which was semi-sexual... I hope your all happy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I hope your all happy. 
> [/b]



  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Welcome to our world 
> [/b]



  ::lol::  

So it IS true&#33; You do do  most of your thinking with the one head&#33;   :tongue2:  
How do you guys get through the day with such urges constantly nagging?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> So it IS true&#33; You do do  most of your thinking with the one head&#33;   
> How do you guys get through the day with such urges constantly nagging?[/b]



Well, hey, that&#39;s not completely true.

 :Oops:  

Eh.  Well, maybe sorta.  I like to think that I don&#39;t make decisions with it, though.  As for how I get through the day?  Well, boring segment of a lecture, or bus ride, or whatever - conjure up a little daydream, let it play out in silence, then shake my head and clear the image when I&#39;m done, like one of those kiddy magnetic drawing boards.  I must look odd, sitting staring into the distance with a lopsided smile on my face, but hey.  Like Barney the Dinosaur says: Use your imagination kids, it&#39;s fun&#33;

----------


## BrotherDown

Lol @ BlueMeanie,

I had a non-lucid where I was a really hot girl from a class I had.  I was walking through the hallways and all the guys would stop and stare at me, like a movie sequence.  It felt odd.

----------


## SweetMadness

I&#39;ve swapped genders several times but I tend to do that when in my war dreams. I start off as a chick in a tank then when she dies I&#39;m a dude with a sniper rifle, etc. I find it kinda fun because I can litteraly be what I&#39;m not... Well until he dies. >_>

----------


## EagleEye

When I gender swap in my dreams, it&#39;s usually for nefarious purposes.  :Hi baby:

----------


## Marvo

Once in a non-lucid, I was in this weird room. The next thing I remember, is seing this girl in the door-way, and the next thing is that we&#39;re having sex on a table. I remember that I was a girl aswell, and we were doing a 69er. What an incredible feeling. I don&#39;t know how my brain was able to copy the feeling, but from what I&#39;ve gathered, the feeling I had in that dream, was pretty much the same as girls have during real oral-sex. Very intense indeed.
However, we got interrupted by some people entering the room. The next I remember, is me walking around with a staff, doing some mission for a king. Guess my dream got derailed.

----------

